
Three Worlds Collide: Great work of fiction by Eliezer Yudkowsky - rms
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/three-worlds-collide.html
======
gommm
Thanks for sharing this. I'm going to enjoy spending my evening reading it :-)

------
tjic
This is amazingly interesting. Thanks for sharing. I read the first few
chapters, then forced myself to defer the rest until after work!

